# Chinese Earthquake



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I would just like to say to all our friends on here how sorry i am to here this morning about the Earthquake in your country, and i feel for the loss of a lot of live and the thousands injured, jeff


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I second that. My condolences.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That goes for me also. -- Tex


----------



## panch0 (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope you all are safe as well as your families.


----------

